# make up brushes



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hiya just wondering if any1 knew a good brand of make up brushes? I was planning on getting a good quality  set for my birthday, ive used the lancome foundation brush and it was fab but not sure what the power brush etc was like, i was in the body shop and these looked quite good.Im ideally looking for ones were the black bristles dont come out and stay on ur face after powder or bronzing lol. I also seem mac etc on ebay but wasnt sure if they are the genuine article
thanks ladies
luv dq xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

virgin vie do a set of brushes that are really good, well i think they are + some bristles are natural colour + all no shedding 

http://shop.virginvieathome.com/product_list.aspx?p=cosmetics-make-up&level1Id=643&level2Id=681&level3Id=857

take a peak

xxx

/links


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

makeup brush whats that !  sorry dont even have a makeup bag! shocking I know


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi dancingqueen  ,

M&S do a nice set which have been fab for me, no loss of bristles....  

xx


----------

